# Witch Craft Works



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 20, 2010)

Witch Craft Works by Mizunagi Ryuu



			
				Summary yoinked from Baka-Updates said:
			
		

> The main character (Takamiya, Honoka) is a regular student whose only problem seems to be that he sits next to Kagari, Ayaka, the school's #1 beauty. They have never crossed words before, and even a small interaction between them results in her fan club beating him. Yet when a falling part of the school's building is about to send him to the afterlife, it was her who came to his rescue. Except, she was dressed as a witch, carrying him in her arms and floating on a broom. She continues to protect him using her fire magic until the attempt on his life ends. She tells him it is her mission to protect him, and that now she can finally protect him openly (she used different means to protect him "undercover")
> 
> Why was Takamiya attacked, who asked Kagari to protect him, why does she refer to him as "my princess" and what is her fan club going to do to him now that she will be close to him openly?


Can be read over at mangafox, first three chapters out.

I really liked what is out of this series so far. A strong silent lady and the way she first protected him had me was fantastic. Carrying him like a princess was messed up but oh so cute. And the spreads are wonderful, I'd love to see more artwork by this mangaka. The fans scare me but they provide some humor.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2010)

I am currently reading chapter 1.  Even the girls like Ayaka?  

EDIT:  Those rabbits...:rofl


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _thoughts on the chapter_ 



I loved the panning scene of the witches all tied up like they are at a shooting range. That's a great impression to make after not seeing any chapters for awhile. Plus...white stuff and the Mario reference! XD Still a little foggy on where the series is going and why the great interest Takamiya but it seems like your pretty straight forward _person has some great unknown power inside them _deal.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2010)

was tempted to read it but with only 2 chapters out ...

alright i'll read the 3 chapters here


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 24, 2011)

That cafe maid showing up with the information and adoration sure was strange. She's the kind of girl that I would expect has some secret great power to her. I still do love watching Kagari carrying her Princess. xD Plus it is cool how she wants to preserve his lifestyle and not hide him away somewhere like so many other protectors in series out there. Didn't at all expect her mother to be like that.

Figured it would involve some witches being all jealous about the attention Takamiya was getting. Instead we get the possibility of Takamiya being pushed towards a tough decision to come.

And the training chapter was fun. Vast amounts of Kagari carrying around Takamiya. Showing how the robe worked couldn?t have been done in a cuter way.  Although I think Kagari looks a lot better carrying him because of the size difference and her cool personality.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2011)

its not bad, but the sizing is way to weird, even if he is short for a guy and she is tall, it wouldnt fit, and the mother has to be like ten feet tall; i mean he seems to be average height so he should be around 5 2 to 5 7; other than that its interesting


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagari Kazane is fucking ~200-207,5 cm,taller than her daughter Ayaka(~182,5-185 cm).

I wonder how large Ayaka grandmother is.


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 24, 2011)

So that was the white stuff they were talking about.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2011)

Overload Scans has brought us chapter 9, head over to their site to grab it (they also have an online reader. :3 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was hilarious seeing everyone else's reaction to the destruction. But Honoka was at least as impressive in how he was completely unfazed by the possible eye deal. Completely different from his kiss reaction. Chapter turned out much funnier than I would have though. xD Kind of sad that the complete fight wasn't seen but maybe later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2011)

I love witches, will give this a try


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay so he is in fact really really short. Because the teacher was as tall as Kagari. Dude though, last few chapters made me like Kagari a lot, you mess with the bull you get the horns. 

Although I cant imagine the mother/chairman would turn against honoka, I think that guy  was more likely to be some bad guy


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay so he is in fact really really short. Because the teacher was as tall as Kagari. Dude though, last few chapters made me like Kagari a lot, you mess with the bull you get the horns.
> 
> Although I cant imagine the mother/chairwoman would turn against honoka, I think that guy  was more likely to be some bad guy


Ayaka(~185 cm) is taller than Honoka,while her mom  is even fucking taller(~200 cm). How about the grandmother???

Guess who's coming to dinner?.

Leave it to Kagari-sanOh my.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice nightmare(?!) resulting from the events of the previous chapter. Although he should be having much bigger concerns with the others now occupying his house. The power of boredom is a powerful thing, defeated them several times! I expected something would come of this. But not Kagari going against her mother. Who got the hilariously wrong idea (the side text at the end cracked me up). But I am looking forward to seeing how this matter with Medusa on her side works out!

Looks like we are back to Kagari being overly protective instead of training him to fight. Just when I thought they were getting somewhere. Although I’m all for more scenes of her carrying him around. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2012)

The old "she is your long lost sister" storyline makes for quite the nightmare 
But why is she protecting Medusa and Co.? Did I miss something?


----------



## notme (Jan 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The old "she is your long lost sister" storyline makes for quite the nightmare
> But why is she protecting Medusa and Co.? Did I miss something?


I think it is because Medusa knows that he took the pill, and Kagari is trying to stop her mother from finding out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2012)

She is protecting Medusa, because they saw the release of the white princess. The teacher told them that the chair person is only his side under the assumption he has not released the white princess. Kagari genuinely loves him and wants to protect him, so she is willing to go against her mother to keep him safe. 

Who else laughed at the part when he is dreaming, I cant walk, and she says she will carry him forever.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 17, 2012)

A nice chapter about Kagari's past. A good deal of the time when the bossy upperclassmen call out the new girl they seem to get their asses kicked and I'm alright with that. xD lmao @ the weak prey middle school sign.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2012)

Chapter 15 was pretty entertaining, what a tough time as president.  And here I thought training was going to start off too easy considering Kagari's delicate way of handling him. She did react as expected with the elbow scratch but somehow went right back to scary mode! I think she's trying to give him a heart attack with such extremes. xD; And it is a good thing he didn't think of something more embarrassing!


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2012)

This has been on my reading list for a long while now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder how they plan to take on an enemy without any magical powers. The odds seemed stacked against them, especially since it will take Kagari's mother roughly a week to regain her own magical abilities.


----------



## zapman (Dec 29, 2012)

bring out that white princess


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2013)

lol, Kagari actually getting pissed at her test getting destroyed over anything else. Well, except for Takamiya getting targeted of course. xD


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2013)

Just found out: there will be an anime!!


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Just found out: there will be an anime!!



any recent news on it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2013)

hhhmmmm I am not impressed by the description. It just looks like, from the description, I have read this already. Can any of ya tell me something that separates it from all the others like this?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 13, 2015)

I like the anime of this........wish there was more.


----------



## JesusBaby (Apr 11, 2015)

Honoka's mom got blood from the chairwoman to save her life.
Now Honoka inherited her blood 
Incoming dragon magic and berserk mode


----------



## rajin (May 14, 2017)

destroying an entire village with CST


----------

